
On the dark art of software estimation - davidst
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/30/estimate-thrice-develop-once/
======
frostymarvelous
I just joined a company which is starting out on having a small in house
software development team to boost their business and this has been a real
pain point for me.

It's really frustrating when you're expected to break a task down into each
step you'll take and estimate it. No matter what I say, we just can't seem to
agree that, I don't know what exactly I'm going to do.

I have rough idea how to tackle this, but I just can't tell exactly how each
idea will pan out. And I also don't know when I'll have to go back and rewrite
or refactor something I wrote already.

